#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Rook met een kleurtje, kan dat?

## skyline

Is het ook mogelijk om op een of andere manier een kleurstof aan je rookvloeistof toe te voegen? Ben zeer benieuwd of dit mogelijk is.

----------


## test12

Voorzover ik weet inde gangbare rookmachines niet (wel geuren).
Maar als het rood moet rook lampje als het blauw moet blauwlampje, dat is normaal de functie van rook (nevel). Als de rook al een kleur zou hebben geeft dat beperkingen voor de andere kleuren. Als je gekleurde rook wilt zal dat denk ik op een andere manier moeten (Le Maitre b.v).

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## djbirdie

Ik weet niet of dit mogelijk is, weet wel dat het met geurtjes kan (banaan, aardbei...) maar het idee lijkt me wel stoer!

Edit: test12, ik zag dat we tegelijk antwoordden  :Smile:

----------


## skyline

Het is voor gebruik buiten, voor op een carnavalswagen, dus zonder licht. Wij hebben het spul op een carnavalswagen staan en nu is dus de vraag of ik het kan kleuren oid zodat het beter opvalt in de buitenlucht, vorig jaar gewone ruikvloeistof gebruikt, kleurloos dus, en dit viel niet erg op in de buitenlucht dus ik hoop op andere suggesties zoals kleurstof of andere ideeen.

----------


## Dave

Probeer het eens met zwarte inkt  :Big Grin: 
(Ik sta niet voor de gevolgen in)

----------


## djbirdie

Ik denk dat standaard inkt af gaat geven op kleding en dergelijke...

----------


## johan L.

Je kan wel gekleurde rookvloeistof kopen maar die komt er gewoon "wit" uit.

Daar integen zijn er wel gekleurde rook pyropods.

----------


## DJ.T

Ik denk dat elke kleurstof die je er in doet dan wel gekleurd uit komt maar ik denk dat je dan ook gelijk je mensen een mooi kleurtje geeft.

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Ik denk dat elke kleurstof die je er in doet dan wel gekleurd uit komt maar ik denk dat je dan ook gelijk je mensen een mooi kleurtje geeft.



Dat denk ik dus ook... je vern**kt alle mensen en de zaal... en da's nou net niet de bedoeling!

Ik ben trouwens wel benieuwd naar het effect, want het lijkt me er nog al 'scary' uit zien, die bijv. rode rook...

----------


## BAJ productions

gewoon proberen dan weet je het. zou je rook machine der tegen kunnen als je der gewone kleurstof in gooit?
en zou je hem ooit weeer schoon krijgen???

anders kun je het best een keer buiten proberen.

----------


## driesmees

eens proberen met eeen F80Z
lijkt wel leuk
1 nadeel: rode langen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Controller

plaats wel ff fotos dit wordt weer een tweaked rookmachine  :Big Grin:

----------


## skyline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door johan L._
> 
> Daar integen zijn er wel gekleurde rook pyropods.



Wat is een pyropod?? [:I]

----------


## smmeij

uhhh wat is een rookmachine???

Een ding die de rookvloeistof onder hoge druk heel warm maakt...
De rook die je ziet is damp/rook.
Je inkt zal altijd achterblijven in je rookdoos.

Waarom neem je geen rookbommen of bengaalsvuur??

----------


## Juce

hangt een beetje vanaf welke temperatuur je rookmachine haalt.  Er zijn een aantal metaalionen die bij redelijk lage temperatuur reeds exiteren.
Maar ik raad het af aangezien het niet erg gezond is, en aangezien het voor carnaval is loopt het vol volk rond je wagen.  Zou zelfs geen rookbommen gebruiken!
Waarom ook niet te gebruiken: veel metaalionen hebben een werking op het menselijk lichaam... Li bv geeft een mooi dipe-roos/rood en al bij een lage temperatuur, maar dit is ook het werkend bestanddeel in veel antidepressiva... Iedereen happy rond jullie wagen

Juce

----------


## DJ.T

Gewoon een SAS combi maken, vraag het even aan je scheikunde leraar.
SAS gebruiken ze ook in vuurwerk en is niets anders dan een gekleurd kruid, weet alleen niet of het in de vloeistof op zal lossen (moet je even berekenen) wat nog de vraag is als het al oplost of het samen met de vloeistof verdampt of dat je juist gaat indampen dus dat je de vloeistof weer van je mengsel scheid en dus krijg je dan normale rook en blijft je SAS weer in je tank achter.

----------


## PUK

Dag,

Eerst en vooral... ik zou dit binnen niet proberen. Maar vermits het toch voor buiten is...

In de supermarkt kan je natuurlijke kleurstoffen kopen op waterbasis. Dat zijn de kleurstoffen die vooral in taarten en zo gebruikt worden.
 Omwille van de super-verhitting zal de meeste kleurstof mee de rook ingaan, denk ik. Dus ik denk dat het relatief onschadelijk is voor je rookmachien.
Omdat rookpartikels heel klein zijn en de blootstelling vrij kort (je wagen beweegt toch), zal de neerslag van de kleurstoffen onzichtbaar zijn.

Het is maar een idee...

----------


## Juce

> citaat:In de supermarkt kan je natuurlijke kleurstoffen kopen op waterbasis. Dat zijn de kleurstoffen die vooral in taarten en zo gebruikt worden.



En laat nu net iets op waterbasis niet goed oplossen in je rookvloeistof aangezien dit uit langere alcoholen bestaat en daar lost iets waterbasisachtig niet in op...

Juce

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door smmeij_
> De rook die je ziet is damp/rook.



LOL :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ontopic: ik zou niet gaan klooien met scheikundige foefjes of vuurwerk ofzo. Ook al is het in de buitenlucht, als je een krachtige grondspot neemt ofzo zal je vast wel wat zien. Als het gaat om op tevallen in de stoet met een bepaalde kleur, neem dan gewoon een confetti apparaat.

gr.

----------


## showband

Je hebt voor noodsignalen (schepen) en signalering (bv tijdelijke helikopterlandingsplaats) bij het leger rookpotten die rode en gele rook geven. Vraag eens bij de (vrijwillige)brandweer. Weet je gelijk of het mag ook.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Juce

[code]Je hebt voor noodsignalen (schepen) en signalering (bv tijdelijke helikopterlandingsplaats) bij het leger rookpotten die rode en gele rook geven.[/code]

Zou ik toch maar niet doen, is namelijk een supper irriterend en schadelijk goedje dat daaruit komt

Juce

----------


## sanderdv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juce_
> 
> En laat nu net iets op waterbasis niet goed oplossen in je rookvloeistof aangezien dit uit langere alcoholen bestaat en daar lost iets waterbasisachtig niet in op...
> 
> Juce



Rookvloeistof bestaat meestal uit water met 1 of meer soorten glysols of glycerine. (komt beide van het Griekse woord glukeros komt, wat zoet betekend, vandaar ook de zoete geur van de vloeistof)

Met kleurstoffen in vloeistof heb ik geen ervaring. Wel lijkt het me niet gezond voor jezelf en voor de rookmachine zelf.

Je zou eventueel even kunnen kijken op http://www.lemaitre.co.uk/ 
Hier hebben ze een hoop vuurwerk effecten. 

Vuurwerk is in dit geval moeilijk te gebruiken naar mijn mening. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk heb je al snel een vergunning nodig en iemand met een PSE (Pyrotechnische Speciale Effecten (bedoeld voor op korte publieks afstanden)) certificaat.  

Een confettimachine is inderdaad een goed alternatief voor een kleurrijk effect.

----------


## hansje

Er is wel degelijk rook in ander dan normale kleur, het zou alleen buiten gebruikt mogen worden i.v.m de kleurstof in de rook.
Volgens mij kun je zoiets vast wel vinden op internet. 
Eigen experimentjes zou ik wat voorzichtig mee zijn....

----------


## DJ.T

Zet eens een linkje naar een site waar dat spul opstaat dan Hans?

----------


## skyline

Ben ik ook wel zeer benieuwd naar Hasnje, het is inderdaad voor in de buitenlucht. Eigen experimenten ben ik ook een beetje huiverig voor. Wil ook graag mijn rookmachine een beetje heel laten.

----------


## djbirdie

Kun je niet gewoon een bouwlamp met kleurenfliter op je rook richten? Dan heb je zonder moelijk doen "gekleurde" rook.

----------


## DJ.T

Waarom een bouwlamp, elke fatsoenlijke drive-in heeft toch wel parren bij de hand?
Dat is ook de standaard optie maar overdag zie je dat natuurlijk niet.

----------


## driesmees

ja, en een echte rode rook geeft toch een asnder effect dan gewone rode lampen denk ik

----------


## skyline

Ja, ik denk inderdaad dat het met parren niet werkt overdag, anders hadden we die optie wel gekozen maar heeft weinig nut denk ik. Ik zie wel of er nog een oplossing komt en anders is het jammer maar gaat dat feest niet door, tenminste dat van de gekleurde rook dan, de rest gaat uiteraard wel door....

----------


## driesmees

ik denk niet dat dat zal lukken? nog iemand een andere id???

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Er zijn een aantal metaalionen die bij redelijk lage temperatuur reeds exiteren



Het exiteren van metaalionen wordt gebruikt voor het kleuren van vuur/vlammen. Voor rook is het geheel onbruikbaar (werkt niet).
Bovendien gaan de meeste metalen pas boven de 1000 graden Celcius over naar ionen (wat scheikundig gezien inderdaad relatief laag is).
Die temperatuur wordt bij lange na niet gehaald door een rookmachine (gelukkig maar).




> citaat:Gewoon een SAS combi maken, vraag het even aan je scheikunde leraar



 Een rook-sas in je rookmachine vloeistof gooien is allesbehalve aan te raden. 
Rooksassen zijn bedoeld om te verbranden, er zou allemaal chemische troep achterblijven in je rookmachine.
Hoewel er sommigge sassen wellicht (enigzins) zouden werken, zou ik er persoonlijk nooit aan beginnen.

Het plan van kleurstoffen toevoegen zou helaas ook niet werken (oplosbaarheid buiten beschouwing latende). 
Een kleurstof heeft als eigenschap dat het in een bepaalde vloeistof (meestal water) een bepaalde kleur heeft/geeft.
*Kleurverschijnselen bij verbranden, verdampen en oplossen zijn totaal verschillende dingen*.
In pyrotechnische mengsels worden in ieder geval nooit dergelijke stoffen gebruikt. 

De enige manier om echt gekleurde rook te krijgen, in hoeveelheden die bruikbaar zijn, is dan ook de pyrotechniek.
Dergelijke sassen bestaan uit een oxidator, brandstof en een stof die door de hitte verdampt. 
De hitte geproduceerd door dergelijke mengsels is echter veel hoger als van een rookmachine (1000 graden en meer). 
Bovendien is de verdeling vele malen beter.

Nadeel is dat vrijwel alle gekleurde rooksoorten een bepaalde giftigheid hebben. Hierdoor zijn ze alleen voor buiten geschikt.
Militaire rookpotten zijn veelal zelfs zo giftig dat ze geheel ongeschikt voor "de burger" zijn.

http://www.skylighter.com/mall/novelty.asp   De hiergenoemde 'smokecrackers' en 'smokeballs' mogen legaal worden verzonden per schip.
In hoeverre je hiermee (il)legaal bezig bent zul je aan de lokale autoriteiten moeten vragen.

De 'smokeballs' worden vanaf december vrij verkocht als kindervuurwerk (evenals sterretjes, klaptouwtjes, etc.)

Zelf aan de slag (met of zonder je scheikundeleraar) is ten zeerste 
af te raden, de gebruikte chemicalien zijn veelal giftig, schadelijk, k a n k e r-verwekkend of onstabiel. Evenals de rook zelf.

Persoonlijk zou ik voor lampen en 'gewone' rook kiezen  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## jakobjan

Gevonden op : http://www.rosco-ca.com/technotes/fo...q.html#Colored

Colored fog?

The engineers at Rosco have researched this problem extensively. There are no chemicals or compounds that can achieve colored fog. Any additions to the formula either decompose and/or clog the machine. However, the aerosol that is generated by a Rosco fog machine does reflect and refract light so that colored light easily creates the effect of colored fog.

----------


## hansje

Ok, wat ik waarschijnlijk destijds heb gezien zal idd wel iets pyroachtigs zijn geweest. Kennelijk is het ooit wel geprobeerd... zie hieronder.  voor skyline dus geen andere oplossing dan parren o.i.d, heeft alleen overdag natuurlijk weinig zin

Can I buy coloured smoke fluid?

Fluid that creates coloured smoke has never really worked and is not available. The best way to make coloured smoke is to use normal smoke fluid (white smoke) and to colour wash the smoke with coloured lighting. You may see certain smoke fluids are coloured themselves (usually green, red, blue) but the smoke released is white. This is a colour code to let you know what type of fluid it is in the bottle (say, quick dispersing or long lasting). The colouring in the fluid is purely an indicator. The other alternative is to use theatrical smoke pyrotechnics that actually make proper coloured smoke - but they can stain fabrics and materials in the vacinity and aren't as pleasant to breathe in.

bron: http://www.smokemachines.net/faqs.shtml

----------


## FiëstaLj

kwam vandaag op www.skyhighfx.com gekleurde rookpotten tegen... tis niet voor in de rookmachine natuurlijk maar je bereikt wel het resultaat..

----------


## Thomaz

Ik zou ook gaan voor de "zonder rookmachine" oplossing. Er zijn gekleurde rookpotten ed. te vinden, ook in de vorm van "flares" en zo. (een ietwat verstandige bergbeklimmer of zeiler heeft namelijk altijd zo´n ding mee.)

Thomaz

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hmmm, die rookpotten die ze bij vliegshows wel eens gebruiken. Daar al eens aan gedacht? Ik weet alleen niet hoe het staat met de giftigheidsgraad van die dingen.

----------


## Rademakers

Om me zelf een keer te quoten  :Big Grin: : 



> citaat:Nadeel is dat alle gekleurde rooksoorten een bepaalde giftigheid hebben. Hierdoor zijn ze alleen voor buiten geschikt.
> Militaire rookpotten zijn veelal zelfs zo giftig dat ze geheel ongeschikt voor "de burger" zijn.



De rook gebruikt op vliegshows valt qua samenstelling in ieder geval onder "militaire rook".
Alle gekleurde rook is alleen bedoeld voor gebruik buiten.

Mvg Johan

----------


## XII

zal toch een gat in de mark zijn als iemand rook met kleur uit een rookmachine weet te toveren. Ik sta vooraan in rij om het te kopen.

Volgende vraag
Bestaan er bepaalde geurstoffen die je in een rookmachine kan gooien

----------


## laserguy

> Bestaan er bepaalde geurstoffen die je in een rookmachine kan gooien



Ja... die bestaan... banaan, kokos, English Rose, ... het stinkt allemaal om ter hardst  :Wink:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Tuttifrutti :Big Grin: 

Nog even over de gekleurde rook: wij hebben het uitgetest, niet met een rookdoos, maar gewoon in het lab. Rookvloeistof vermengt met (scheikundige) kleurstofblokjes. 
Je raad het al:

Geen effect. Conclusie: Kleurstofdeeltes zijn te zwaar om mee te gaan met de rook.

----------


## CoenCo

Ook al is rook niet te kleuren, het is sinds een jaartje ofzo al WEL mogelijk om gekleurde zeepbellen te maken!! Iets wat vroeger ook voor onmogelijk gehouden werd.
Zie voor de bellen: Zubbles... The World's First Colored Bubbles!

----------


## showband

rook is wel degelijk te kleuren. Alleen het is de vraag of je dat wil.  :Cool:

----------


## lightzone

> rook is wel degelijk te kleuren. Alleen het is de vraag of je dat wil.



voor buiten zou het natuurlijk een geweldige vervanging zijn voor die rookbommen, want rookbommen gaan volgensmij ook niet zo lang mee.

voor binnen zou het me echt eng lijken en totaal nutteloos , door bvb rode rook zie je niets meer  :Confused: 

maar het zou dan wel weer een leuk effect zijn voor op grote party's & events.

----------


## Leks

Ik ben wel eens in de materie gedoken voor gekleurde rook ( fonteinen voor grote showpodia)

maar kwam tot de conclusie dat dit je niet gaat lukken met een standaard rook machine ( damp is gewoon wit... zelfs ecoline en verf dampen wit -> niet thuis proberen!!!! )

de gekleurde rook die het leger en stuntvliegers enzo gebruiken is chemisch gemaakte rook ( denk aan rookbommetjes van de kermis) en is een stuk giftiger dan je denkt... in ieder geval zo giftig dat je het niet binnen mag/moet gebruiken, ook niet buiten tussen mensen. ( behalve stuntvliegers omdat die paar 100 meter boven je zit en in het leger omdat je dan toch beschoten word.. beetje damp meer of minder... ach...)
zelfs op het podium krijg je ruzie denk ik ( slaat erg op je keel)

weet iemand hoe dit wel moet ( veilig en als het ff kan dmx stuurbaar)... vertel het mij graag  :Smile:

----------


## Nisei

Ik heb gisteren samen met iemand die licht en geluid doet even een test gedaan en wij kwamen ook tot de conclusie dat het met een reguliere rookmachine niet werkt. Ik wil nu gaan proberen om het met een ultrasoon vernevelaar te gaan doen. Ik weet bijna wel zeker dat dat wel gaat werken omdat daarbij niks wordt verdampt. Een kleine vernevelaar kost weinig maar zijn op het podium natuurlijk bij lange na niet voldoende. Weet iemand ook of die dingen in grote uitvoering worden verkocht?

----------


## chippie

Zojuist een advertentie gezien in een magazine van 1986 en Le Maitre had al rode rook. Dus even daar navragen of ze dat nog doen.  Misschien hebben ze het nog in hun collectie.  :Wink:

----------


## showband

antwoord op de vraag:

JA het kan. Bewijs:




Maar kleurstoffen laten volgens mij altijd een residu achter als ze neerslaan. Dus je zal een vette kans hebben op een stevige stomerijclaim als je met het spul gaat werken.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Echter, de pyropods werken op een geheel andere manier als een rookmachine. 

In een pyropod die gekleurde rook produceerd zitten bepaalde stoffen die de kleur aangeven (volgens mij al eerder aangehaald in dit topic). 
Zo kan je met Kaliumchoraat veel kleuren rook maken, door het in de juiste verhouding in je stof te gooien. 
Dit geldt echter alleen bij het volgende: DE STOF WORDT VERBAND. 
In veel gevallen (met andere stoffen) is dit extreem giftig en dus absoluut niet bedoeld voor onze branche!

Ik heb gehoord dat er ook pods bestaan uit 'dye's'. Dit is verf wat wordt afgebroken in kleine stukjes en daarna mee wordt gevoerd met de rook, waardoor de rook een kleur krijgt. (dit weet ik niet zeker, don't shoot me!) 

Of dit kan in je rookmachine? Het antwoord is nee. Je rookmachine verhit de vloeistof totdat het overgaat in gasvormige vorm. Je stoffen die de kleur aan zullen geven zullen bij deze temperatuur nog lang niet bij hun kookpunt zijn...

----------

